# Rusty pics from the cook off ONLY!



## POC Troutman (Jul 13, 2009)

This should be an interesting thread....i figure with the traveling around the cook site he did all weekend, there should be a home just for pics of him, post 'em up!!! B&P, we need the one with the antlers on here STAT!


----------



## slopoke (Jul 10, 2005)

This ought ta be good! :walkingsm


----------



## Weather Or Knott (Feb 25, 2008)

MarshJr should have some good ones!


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

Kissing Mom and Pops Tail ends ...LMAO

He sneeked over and said Hey Buddy , will you mix me a toddy and bring it over so my parents won't know i've had a few....LMFAO!


----------



## slopoke (Jul 10, 2005)

catchysumfishy said:


> Kissing Mom and Pops Tail ends ...LMAO
> 
> He sneeked over and said Hey Buddy , *will you mix me a toddy and bring it over so my parents won't know i've had a few....LMFAO!*




Ya think they noticed? :rotfl:


----------



## chickenboy (May 5, 2008)

Team Rusty


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

catchysumfishy said:


> Kissing Mom and Pops Tail ends ...LMAO
> 
> He sneeked over and said Hey Buddy , will you mix me a toddy and bring it over so my parents won't know i've had a few....LMFAO!





slopoke said:


> [/B]
> 
> Ya think they noticed? :rotfl:


He had his Bestest Not Drunk -Drunk face on..LMAO! I just knew thst i was gunna pick him up off of the ground with those rattlin horns stuck in him ! :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## POC Troutman (Jul 13, 2009)

catchysumfishy said:


> He had his Bestest Not Drunk -Drunk face on..LMAO! I just knew thst i was gunna pick him up off of the ground with those rattlin horns stuck in him ! :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Where's the Wellars? hahaha Good meetin ya catchy!


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

chickenboy said:


> Team Rusty


That Damned Rope, i saw him Knock the He77 outta his self with that thing several times and he DAMNED near hit Mrs Catchy in the face with it...that would have NOT been funny! :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Whiskey Girl (Jan 13, 2010)

Where's the rubber glove picture? and that pink thing he's trying to rope. . . .


----------



## Blue Water Breaux (Feb 6, 2008)

*NEVER FEAR...RUSTYs HERE!*

Not sure he was in the right state of mind here...:smile:


----------



## POC Troutman (Jul 13, 2009)

There's the one WhiskeyGirl was lookin for!!!


----------



## Chazz1007 (Dec 28, 2007)

POC Troutman said:


> This should be an interesting thread....i figure with the traveling around the cook site he did all weekend, there should be a home just for pics of him, post 'em up!!! B&P, we need the one with the antlers on here STAT!


I got a good 1 I'll get later


----------



## kdubya (Jun 27, 2005)

LMFAO !!!! Holy snockered !!


----------



## ripleyb (Mar 20, 2006)

Blue Water Breaux said:


> Not sure he was in the right state of mind here...:smile:


Funny pic! The dude on the left is blowing on the weiner...hahaha


----------



## Whiskey Girl (Jan 13, 2010)

I was just on the phone with him . . . . didn't say nutt'n. . . . . he said he would get on later . . . . . oh well . . . . wg


----------



## slopoke (Jul 10, 2005)

ripleyb said:


> Funny pic! The dude on the left is blowing on the weiner...hahaha


----------



## POC Troutman (Jul 13, 2009)

Whiskey Girl said:


> I was just on the phone with him . . . . didn't say nutt'n. . . . . wg


he's gonna kill me for this thread, does he know it's out there?? i emailed him about it!


----------



## Weather Or Knott (Feb 25, 2008)

ripleyb said:


> Funny pic! The dude on the left is blowing on the weiner...hahaha


Thats trucc2.... hahahaha, glad someone pointed that out.


----------



## Whiskey Girl (Jan 13, 2010)

POC Troutman said:


> he's gonna kill me for this thread, does he know it's out there?? i emailed him about it!


I told him he may want to get on the board and started laughing - he doesn't have a clue. I told him twice . . . wg


----------



## Chazz1007 (Dec 28, 2007)

Green to ya:clover:Rusty sure was the "Social Butterfly"..LMAO


----------



## Whiskey Girl (Jan 13, 2010)

POC Troutman said:


> There's the one WhiskeyGirl was lookin for!!!


So . . . we got one guy holding . . . one guy blowing . . . and one guy trying to rope it. That is hilarious!


----------



## Chazz1007 (Dec 28, 2007)

Forgot, green to BWB


----------



## wtc3 (Aug 16, 2005)

Whiskey Girl said:


> So . . . we got one guy holding . . . one guy blowing . . . and one guy trying to rope it. That is hilarious!


And TxFisherdude (I think that's him) looking like he's planning an escape route!!


----------



## slopoke (Jul 10, 2005)

Chazz1007 said:


> Green to ya:clover:Rusty sure was the "Social Butterfly"..LMAO


Rusty enjoys tha camaraderie of a 2Cool event. A lot! :cheers:


----------



## Whiskey Girl (Jan 13, 2010)

wtc3 said:


> And TxFisherdude (I think that's him) looking like he's planning an escape route!!


I think I would have lost it if that thing would have lauched with the pig. wg


----------



## Rusty S (Apr 6, 2006)

You guy's and girl's have 2 much time on your hands, lol. rs


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

kdubya said:


> LMFAO !!!! Holy snockered !!


He wasn't near that purtied up in person...LMAO


----------



## 9121SS (Jun 28, 2009)

Well Rusty........I can sure tell you had a good time!!


----------



## Brew (May 21, 2004)

kdubya said:


> LMFAO !!!! Holy snockered !!


That pic was taken right about the time he started introducing himself to folks as JesseTX!! :spineyes:


----------



## Chazz1007 (Dec 28, 2007)

Rusty my friend, YOU were the party







!!!


----------



## Whiskey Girl (Jan 13, 2010)

slopoke said:


> [/B]
> 
> Ya think they noticed? :rotfl:


Exactly . . .

I will say this - he had that truck unloaded Sunday morning while I watched and laughed. . . . then, he crashed and burned. I'm still putt'n stuff up . . . wg


----------



## donkeyman (Jan 8, 2007)

*come on teddy bear*


----------



## Shin-Diggin (Jun 17, 2005)

Man I am kicking myself in the rear for missing the cook-off, but running lines on the Colorado was worth it. Report is down in the fishing forum.


----------



## donkeyman (Jan 8, 2007)

*cb cookers and uncle rusty*


----------



## Whiskey Girl (Jan 13, 2010)

ooooooo I forgot the teddy bears - they'll never be the same - he traumatized them. wg


----------



## donkeyman (Jan 8, 2007)

*rusty whitfield*


----------



## donkeyman (Jan 8, 2007)

*rusty multi taskin*


----------



## 24Buds (Dec 5, 2008)

I have never met Rusty, but I like him already. My kind of guy. Be who ya are. Sorry I didn't make it or I suspect my picture may be up for all to see as well.

lol


----------



## donkeyman (Jan 8, 2007)

*this was around 9:00pm sat nite my last pict*


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

24Buds said:


> I have never met Rusty, but I like him already. My kind of guy. Be who ya are. Sorry I didn't make it or I suspect my picture may be up for all to see as well.
> 
> lol


Rusty is good people!!


----------



## MarshJr. (Jul 29, 2005)

ok, here they are

1st one is weather or knotts tahoe that he hit while driving his big truck through our site...lol


----------



## MarshJr. (Jul 29, 2005)

best one


----------



## donkeyman (Jan 8, 2007)

*one last one*


----------



## POC Troutman (Jul 13, 2009)

MarshJr. said:


> best one


Brett those are awesome man, good times!!!


----------



## chickenboy (May 5, 2008)

Wow, a lot of people took a lot of pictures of him.

I think I will name a lure after him.

*The Drunk Chicken*


----------



## Trucc2 (May 23, 2009)

Someone had to inflate it for him.


----------



## DirtKat (Dec 10, 2009)

donkeyman said:


>


Looks like somebody had an accident.:brew:
Good times, good times.


----------



## Whiskey Girl (Jan 13, 2010)

DirtKat said:


> Looks like somebody had an accident.:brew:
> Good times, good times.


I'm not even go'n there. . . . . wg


----------



## donkeyman (Jan 8, 2007)

I dont care what no one says about ol rusty hes a good man ..one thing about it he he pulled a three day drunk and never seen him become angry or have any problems ...I wasnt expecting to see him Sat morn ..but to my suprise there he was still standing at whiskey girls at the crack of dawn still had a drank in his hand ...p-boy on the otherhand was annoying as he77


----------



## donkeyman (Jan 8, 2007)

*Hay guys wheres my thread?????????????????*










lets not leave this guy


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

goodness... I hope his blood pressure has come down some... some of those pics look like he is beet red from alcohol.. way to party, Rusty.. I think a certain b-lister has now found his match. LOL


----------



## Whiskey Girl (Jan 13, 2010)

donkeyman said:


> lets not leave this guy


You just had to do it . . . . I was try'n to forget!!!! wg


----------



## slopoke (Jul 10, 2005)

DirtKat said:


> Looks like somebody had an accident.:brew:
> Good times, good times.





Whiskey Girl said:


> I'm not even go'n there. . . . . wg


There were no accidents at the 2Cool cook off.


----------



## Bevo&Pevo (Jul 22, 2008)

No antlers this time, just wishful thinkin'.

DC, We all know what happened next. B&P


----------



## kdubya (Jun 27, 2005)

Is there any way we can get this thread put up top as a permanent sticky ?? LOL.

This is epic stuff... :cheers:


Kelly


----------



## POC Troutman (Jul 13, 2009)

Bevo&Pevo said:


> No antlers this time, just wishful thinkin'.
> 
> DC, We all know what happened next. B&P


HAHAHA tiny wanted to kick my *** for that one!!!


----------



## Mountaineer Mark (Jul 15, 2009)

donkeyman said:


> lets not leave this guy


Who- this guy


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

POC Troutman said:


> HAHAHA tiny wanted to kick my *** for that one!!!


lmao.....smash it right now! :rotfl:


----------



## POC Troutman (Jul 13, 2009)

Gilbert said:


> lmao.....smash it right now! :rotfl:


I thought we all decided we we're going to kick Gilgert off the board after this weekend???? What happened? Who let him back on?


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

Mountaineer Mark said:


> Who- this guy


should have been drinking some better beer. LOL


----------



## slopoke (Jul 10, 2005)

kdubya said:


> Is there any way we can get this thread put up top as a permanent sticky ?? LOL.
> 
> *This is epic stuff...* :cheers:
> 
> Kelly


There's the potential for legendary greatness workin' here. :biggrin:


----------



## slopoke (Jul 10, 2005)

POC Troutman said:


> I thought we all decided we we're going to kick Gilgert off the board after this weekend???? What happened? Who let him back on?


Mont's gonna take him fishin'!


----------



## Whiskey Girl (Jan 13, 2010)

Bevo&Pevo said:


> No antlers this time, just wishful thinkin'.
> 
> DC, We all know what happened next. B&P


uh . . . . Rusty . . . ., is this the same pork loin we put back in the freezer? Please tell me it isn't . . . . wg


----------



## POC Troutman (Jul 13, 2009)

Whiskey Girl said:


> uh . . . . Rusty . . . ., is this the same pork loin we put back in the freezer? Please tell me it isn't . . . . wg


wg, you're opening a door you may not want open with that comment, hope BWB doesn't get a hold of that one!


----------



## Whiskey Girl (Jan 13, 2010)

POC Troutman said:


> wg, you're opening a door you may not want open with that comment, hope BWB doesn't get a hold of that one!


 . . . . . And I'm suppose to be worried NOW? wg


----------



## Blue Water Breaux (Feb 6, 2008)

the guy fondling the dog was, well, weird to say the least. Passed out random food and drinks and talked like he had down sydrome I believe.

Even funnier, he'd walk up to me like he had something to say, then just look at me, look at the ground, look back up at me, look all around then scurry off like a weirdo mumbling stuff.


----------



## Cartman (Jun 18, 2008)

Blue Water Breaux said:


> the guy fondling the dog was, well, weird to say the least. Passed out random food and drinks and talked like he had down sydrome I believe.
> 
> Even funnier, he'd walk up to me like he had something to say, then just look at me, look at the ground, look back up at me, look all around then scurry off like a weirdo mumbling stuff.


txgoddess and I started laughing at him and he got all kinds of butthurt about it. Dude was weird.


----------



## Whiskey Girl (Jan 13, 2010)

Blue Water Breaux said:


> the guy fondling the dog was, well, weird to say the least. Passed out random food and drinks and talked like he had down sydrome I believe.
> 
> Even funnier, he'd walk up to me like he had something to say, then just look at me, look at the ground, look back up at me, look all around then scurry off like a weirdo mumbling stuff.


he was fix'n to p on you honey . . . . wg


----------



## Chazz1007 (Dec 28, 2007)

2Coolers, Antler pics coming later, Will I think I got a good 1 of you falling out of the chair:biggrin:


----------



## Blue Water Breaux (Feb 6, 2008)

Chazz1007 said:


> 2Coolers, Antler pics coming later, Will I think I got a good 1 of you falling out of the chair:biggrin:


oooooooh the antler pics-:biggrin::slimer:

what, me? falling out of a chair? NO WAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:biggrin:rosesm


----------



## C'est Bon (Oct 19, 2009)

I keep kicking myself for not bringing my camera!!!!!!!!!!!!

Good times


----------



## chickenboy (May 5, 2008)

This is really a fun thread, I regret now, not have taken even more pics of RS. Always next year. In fact there are only 360 days, give or take a few, until next years BBQ.


----------



## Sunbeam (Feb 24, 2009)

As they say, God looks after little children and Rustys.


----------



## donkeyman (Jan 8, 2007)

good thing donkeywoman brought hers and team marsh ...these were kodiak moments


----------



## Rusty S (Apr 6, 2006)

These pics aren't of me, buts it's my thread so there. Meat in the Hole Team minus 1. rs


----------



## Bevo&Pevo (Jul 22, 2008)

That's one studly handsome SOB in the first picture. Thanks, Rusty. B&P


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

Bevo&Pevo said:


> That's one studly handsome SOB in the first picture. Thanks, Rusty. B&P


Yea if you thought Uncle Fester was Handsome! :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Rusty S (Apr 6, 2006)

Team Marsh trying to figure out something, Donkeyman's Crew, and Breaux and Melon with the girls. rs


----------



## Rusty S (Apr 6, 2006)

And the last, 3 real special people, Carol thanks for making them feel at home--as well as everyone else that met my folks-- see what they put up with now. rs


----------



## essayons75 (May 15, 2006)

POC Troutman said:


> This should be an interesting thread....i figure *with the traveling around the cook site he did all weekend*, there should be a home just for pics of him, post 'em up!!! B&P, we need the one with the antlers on here STAT!


On Saturday I don't think he traveled more than a 20' radius around their set-up. Everyone traveled to see THE MAN! :cheers:

Good seeing you again Rusty! :birthday2


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

I gotta party with Rusty!


----------



## boom! (Jul 10, 2004)

Rusty gets around more than looter dude.


----------



## bigbob (Jul 5, 2009)

I showed up kinda late Friday night (sober) and that RS guy walked up to me with the craziest look on his face and said " Hi Im Jesse Tx" I tried to shake his hand and he wouldnt budge, he just stared at me with that look...I didnt know wth to think so I just walked away and thought to myself " Im gonna stay the hell away from that guy" lol


----------



## donkeyman (Jan 8, 2007)

not rusty although i hear it got interesting between 3-5 am someone please tell the story ...glad yall didnt wake big mont ...im sure a big man like hime hates to loose sleep that wonld not be a pretty sight


----------



## Hogsticker24 (Oct 7, 2008)

killer hat with tony the tiger on it


----------



## Galveston Yankee (May 24, 2004)

chickenboy said:


> This is really a fun thread, I regret now, not have taken even more pics of RS. Always next year. In fact there are only 360 days, give or take a few, until next years BBQ.


There should be a couple of beach gatherings between now and then!


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Galveston Yankee said:


> There should be a couple of beach gatherings between now and then!


Down!


----------



## Chazz1007 (Dec 28, 2007)

*Rusty all Horns*

Rusty you are a great friend. (nickname: Uncle Buck)


----------



## chickenboy (May 5, 2008)

OMG, now we have before and after pics! Can anybody say "Caption Time"?


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

He showed up in a few of mine...at least we know he isn't a vampire!


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

Dang... is that one of them Courtin' Chairs him and 007 are sittin in??


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

Haute Pursuit said:


> Dang... is that one of them Courtin Chairs him and 007 are sittin in??


Hmmm...they both look a little puckered up now that you mention it.


----------



## Gig'em (Jul 5, 2007)

1. taken on by Lil Fshng Ag
2. group picture
3. need help standing


----------



## Chazz1007 (Dec 28, 2007)

Ok, Rusty "BUCK" needs some green for some hospitality points helping all the teams out. 1 of the best guys you will ever run into. Hat's off to ya Bro.


----------



## Captain Hough (Jan 10, 2010)

Well, like I always say...."if you're gonna drink, be a professional".

Good thing I wasn't there, I would have been right next to Rusty. We might have even tried to change a tire. LOL


----------



## TXDRAKE (Jun 24, 2004)

Rusty, it looks like you had a great time and it looks like the rest had an ok time too, LOL!!! Wish I could have made it!!!


----------



## roundman (May 21, 2004)

1st place







2end place







3rd place







btw , tony the tiger looks a little lit up too! lmfao!


----------



## Bevo&Pevo (Jul 22, 2008)

catchysumfishy said:


> Yea if you thought Uncle Fester was Handsome! :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


That's funny. M said Uncle Fester was sexy. Just sayin':biggrin::slimer: B&P


----------



## donkeyman (Jan 8, 2007)

talking about a pair af aces I know somewhere there has to be more picts of these two together


----------



## Rusty S (Apr 6, 2006)

Thought I would at least make it 100 posts long,lol, thanks for the love guys it was all in fun and always good to be around good friends--you cat's are crazy. rs


----------



## Bevo&Pevo (Jul 22, 2008)

donkeyman said:


> talking about a pair af aces I know somewhere there has to be more picts of these two together


Peas and Carrots Tweedle Dee and Tweedle Dum or Weebils wobble they won't fall down. B&P


----------



## OxbowOutfitters (Feb 17, 2006)

So How long did it take to sober up there Rusty..lmao.. 
Know I know why the Asprin stocks shot up the other day


----------



## POC Troutman (Jul 13, 2009)

donkeyman said:


> not rusty although i hear it got interesting between 3-5 am someone please tell the story ...glad yall didnt wake big mont ...im sure a big man like hime hates to loose sleep that wonld not be a pretty sight


I don't know anything about that!!!! HAHA


----------



## POC Troutman (Jul 13, 2009)

Man, this thread is awesome, glad the antler pics made it up!!!


----------



## Main Frame 8 (Mar 16, 2007)

All I wanna know is how 007 got them grass stains on his elbows?


----------



## POC Troutman (Jul 13, 2009)

Main Frame 8 said:


> All I wanna know is how 007 got them grass stains on his elbows?


The better story is findin out how they GOT there to begin with!!!


----------



## chickenboy (May 5, 2008)

*Ode de' Rusty*

*Ode de' Rusty*

The 2Cool bash was a sight to see
One person stood out, it seemed to me

Roping women and a man's private thang
I held my ears when he started to sang

He drank, and drank and drank and drank
He drank, and drank and drank and drank

Trusty Rusty rode in from the west
He stood out more than all the rest

Causing no trouble and just having fun
His face was so red, like being out in the sun

He drank, and drank and drank and drank
He drank, and drank and drank and drank

He would make an attempt and tried to talk
But it was all he could do, just to stand up and walk

"Rusty, Rusty", while on stage, came the cheers
He yelled back, give me a couple more beers

He drank, and drank and drank and drank
He drank, and drank and drank and drank

The end.


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

Main Frame 8 said:


> All I wanna know is how 007 got them grass stains on his elbows?


a little ultimate fighter comp in the FWE tent. :work: :rotfl:


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

chickenboy said:


> *Ode de' Rusty*
> 
> The 2Cool bash was a sight to see
> One person stood out, it seemed to me
> ...


looks like ol'chickenboy has got a new bromance working.


----------



## CORNHUSKER (Jul 12, 2004)

OxbowOutfitters said:


> So How long did it take to sober up there Rusty..lmao..
> Know I know why the Asprin stocks shot up the other day


We all figured that was because you became the CEO of Bayer Medical Pharmacies?


----------



## CORNHUSKER (Jul 12, 2004)

speckle-catcher said:


> looks like ol'chickenboy has got a new bromance working.


Poor trod, first the truck draggin to the woods and now this.


----------



## bigbob (Jul 5, 2009)

donkeyman said:


> lets not leave this guy


That little Meskin dude was annoying and weird at the same time!! I didnt know what to think about that guy.


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

I've only known Rusty for a short time, but I guarantee you if my wife threw my arse out of the house  ...I could show up on his doorstep & have a place to stay for a couple of days. Not that it would ever happen, nor would I ever impose on him, I just know that would be the way it would play out...He is just that type of guy.


----------



## Big Willy (Jun 20, 2007)

Blk Jck 224 said:


> I've only known Rusty for a short time, but I guarantee you if my wife threw my arse out of the house  ...I could show up on his doorstep & have a place to stay for a couple of days. Not that it would ever happen, nor would I ever impose on him, I just know that would be the way it would play out...He is just that type of guy.


Yup!


----------



## Whiskey Girl (Jan 13, 2010)

Big Willy said:


> Yup!


x3

That's why he calls it the Big House. wg


----------



## crappieman32175 (Jun 13, 2007)

bigbob said:


> That little Meskin dude was annoying and weird at the same time!! I didnt know what to think about that guy.[/QUOTE
> Look 007 that guy has your beer!!!!!!


----------



## small bites (Jun 13, 2004)

That's Norbert, one who many were going to duck tape him to something. It didnt matter what the something was, but something.


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

crappieman32175 said:


> Look 007 that guy has your beer!!!!!!


did 007 and Cartman split a case?


----------



## Cartman (Jun 18, 2008)

speckle-catcher said:


> did 007 and Cartman split a case?


LOL. I know better than to let Mikey get near my cooler.


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

Awesome pics guys. Sorry I missed it.


----------



## donkeyman (Jan 8, 2007)

speckle-catcher said:


> looks like ol'chickenboy has got a new bromance working.


 yea he sure got alot of time on his hands for a man needing to be doing peoples taxes .....you get what you pay for


----------



## FishinFoolFaron (Feb 11, 2009)

Whiskey Girl said:


> Where's the rubber glove picture? and that pink thing he's trying to rope. . . .


----------



## Whiskey Girl (Jan 13, 2010)

FishinFoolFaron said:


> View attachment 275967


Thank you! That was my favorite picture. wg


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

FishinFoolFaron said:


> View attachment 275967


Thank God you didn't get a pic of him smelling that thing Faron :rotfl:


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

Any more?


----------



## WilliamH (May 21, 2004)

Main Frame 8 said:


>


A person would need to be fluent in the language of DRUNKANESE to understand this conversation.


----------

